# ski helmets - where to buy?



## suicra05 (17 Dec 2008)

Can anybody recommend a good place to buy ski helmets in the Dublin area ?


----------



## truthseeker (17 Dec 2008)

suicra05 said:


> Can anybody recommend a good place to buy ski helmets in the Dublin area ?


 
If you are a woman they have ski wear in the back of Pamela Scotts in Dundrum shopping centre - no affilation, just noticed the ski wear when I was using the changing room.


----------



## ophelia (17 Dec 2008)

Snow and Rock, Dundrum Shopping Centre, or 53 Degrees North,
Blanchardstown Centre or The Park, Carrickmines


----------



## Brownie10 (17 Dec 2008)

I find 53 Degrees North or buy in Austria/France when you go over (depeends on the resort).  Switzerland tends to be more expensive.


----------



## Nutso (17 Dec 2008)

Saw some in TK Maxx in St Stephen's Green Shopping Centre last weekend.


----------



## chrisboy (17 Dec 2008)

Check the size, then buy off ebay...


----------



## sam h (18 Dec 2008)

Don't plan to buy locally...the odd time you can get a good deal (at the very end of the season) but most of the resorts charge a small fortune for ski stuff.  

Someone told me to get goggles for the kids in Italy, but I got a good deal in TK Maxx for about €12....the exact same goggles in the resort were €45!!  

Bear in mind that you can rent helmets locally for very little.


----------



## harvey (28 Dec 2008)

Bought one yesterday in TK Maxx in Carrickmines.Hit and miss there. Could be gone by tomorrow.Place was mobbed.


----------

